# Critique my diet



## aqs (Oct 12, 2004)

Critique my diet ... cuz of lack of resources i m not using wide variety of food.I'm 5'2 93 lbs going for bulking

9 AM 1 whole egg + 100g cooked oats + 0.5 tbspn oliveoil

12 Pm 85gr chick breast fried + 100g frenchfries +100g cooked oats

3 PM 85gr chickn breast fried + 100g cooked oats + fruit

4-6 training

6 pm (PWO) shake(3 bananas+ 450ml raw buffalo milk) +85gr chikenbreast+veg

9 pm 150gm boiled white rice + 1 hardboiled egg + veg+fruit

12 pm 1 hardboiled egg ++ 100 gram cooked oats + 0.5 tbspn oliveoil

All that equals to

~2500 cals 160gm pro 280 carb 73 fat

Heavytraing 4day split

chest/wing , tri/bi/abs ,shoulder/forearms,legs/abs

?????


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I think if your bulking you may want to up your protein intake as that doesn't look a lot to me.

Should be at least 250g per day I would say. I would also deffo have more protein in your first meal at 9am as 1 egg is not much.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Depending on your metabolism I would shoot for between 2,500-3,000cals per day. Proper bulking is about consuming large amounts of quality calories, unfortunatley its not an excuse to eat sh1te, remember your gains will reflect your diet, drop the fried chicken and grill it instead and eat boiled potatoes instead of french fries.

Try this

*3,000cal Bulking Diet*

50% Carbs

30% Protien

20% Fat

This equates to

375g Carbs per day

225g Protein per day

67g Fat per day

Take your PWO shake with water, whey and some form of refined sugar, such as dextrose or maltodextrin.

Otherwise looks ok.

Jock


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I think 2500 calories for his frame is plenty. I need 2333 calories to bulk and 2019 to cut. I am 170 pounds of lean muscle and weigh in at 202 lbs.

If anything, I would up the protein on meal 1,5,6. Also on your pwo shake I would have that first directly after your workout with some carbs like Jock said. Then wait a bit and then eat your meal. I think that is a tab bit to much protein to digest all at once.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

More eggs and defo a lot more salads & veg with each meal..


----------

